# Nissan VMotion 2.0 Concept Video, First Look



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *Nissan previewed its future autonomous driving technology at the 2017 Detroit Auto Show.*
> 
> The Nissan VMotion 2.0 Concept features fastback sedan style, boasting sharp lines and a floating roof. Not only does it preview what Nissan has in mind for a future sports sedan, it gives an idea of what the automaker is working on in terms of self-driving technology. The concept is fully connected and offers fully autonomous driving capability with the ProPilot system. Unfortunately Nissan didn’t disclose too many details, but did say it 'is envisioned to provide autonomous driving support technology on urban roads and at intersections.'
> 
> One of the more interesting features of the concept is that the doors swing outwards, creating a wide opening without pillars. The interior packs plenty of luxurious and modern features with flowing lines accented by white and copper highlights and open-pore wood.


Read more about the Nissan VMotion 2.0 Concept Video, First Look at AutoGuide.com.


----------

